# goldfish turning brown



## botany411

ive had 2 goldfish for about a year. it wasnt untill my friend gave me her 4 goldfish that i noticed how brown my goldfish had turned. ive had the goldfish for a day and thier sides are starting to turn brown. whats happening? i wonder if its because i clean the tank out every 2 months because my friend cleaned her tank out 2 times a month. would it help if i got a plant because i dont have any plants in the tank.


----------



## sambi7878

Actually, goldfish are really straw or near brown in their real environment. But from your story, I guess the main cause is your water change. Goldfish are really dirty fish and you really need to do a water change of at least 25% weekly. What size is your tank? Size of the goldfish? You could also try having those color enhancer food if you like but still do a good water change.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

Im guessing your tank is much too small for all these fish and the water is bad, and the brown might be burns from toxic water.


----------



## Niki2105

Your fish may be browner because goldfish come in many shades not just one certain color ... Also goldfish can and will change color.. I really dont think you have anything to worry about as long as the fish are healthy. I have a 3 fish in my tank that have changed color and most of them i havent had for a year.
Having more fish you will have to clean your tank more often now... How big of a tank do you have? and what kind of goldfish do you have?


----------



## botany411

my tank is 10gl but im not sure what kind of goldfish they are. my original 2 goldfish are about 1 1/2 - 2in. 2 of the other goldfish are about 2 - 2 1/2in and the other 2 goldfish are around 4in. but WOULD a plant help with the situation?


----------



## Niki2105

No a plant would not help you need a much bigger tank then just a 10 gallon for 6 goldfish... They should have about 10 gallons a piece. In the meantime you should be doing water changes at least twice a week to try and keep the water clean.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

oh my, no you need more than a plant to help here! you need a much much bigger tank, and fast.. or you may have to return most of the fish to your friend (if she has room) or the pet store?


----------



## BlueMaxx

bigger tank some plants and regular water changes.


----------



## sambi7878

Everyone is correct! Tank is overstocked. You should have at least 60 gal tank for your six goldfish (if they are fancy goldfish. Bigger than 60 gal tank or a pond is needed for a common one). If you can not move out the others for now and would really like to keep all of them, a constant water change is best and limit feeding to once a day to reduce waste. 

Live plants is not recommended at this time. It would only add up to poor water. Plants will compete with the goldfish for oxygen and they will also add to waste. :fish:


----------



## botany411

sambi: i thought plants need carbon dioxied, not oxygen.
golden lucy: friend gave them to me cuz she ran out of food.she would just keep them in a 2 1/2gl, IF she'll take them back.

thanks for the help. gonna get me a 60gl tank!


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

erm yea sambi..plants produce oxygen not compete for it.

blimey! good job you took them then, good luck on getting that tank, look around the newspapers, internet etc. for bargain tanks.


----------



## sambi7878

Yeah! plants need carbon dioxide, one carbon atom and 2 oxygen. Thats what i was thinking. The oxygen atom needed to form carbon dioxide (which is needed by the plant) is in the water.


----------



## greyanemone

Plants consume CO2 AND consume waste. They can help to pull excess nitrates out of the water, as well as help break down fish mulm (poop).

Plants are very beneficial things to have in aquariums.


----------

